# Question about file ownership



## jonfr (Nov 19, 2013)

When I am updating my FreeBSD I log-in with ssh as normal user and then I su into root.

I notice when new files are installed that the ownership is like this.


```
root wheel filename.o
```

Rather then root:root as I would expect. Is this something to worry about or can I just ignore this.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, the answer is simple:


```
smtp2:/home/peter $ grep root /etc/group
wheel:*:0:root,peter
operator:*:5:root
```
So there's nothing to worry about; there is no root group, that job is reserved for the wheel group.


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Well, the answer is simple:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Prepare for holy war.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Prepare for holy war.


I have no idea what you're aiming at here, but just in case I dug up Holy War from Megadeth so I should be prepared for the worst ;-)


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're aiming at here, but just in case I dug up Holy War from Megadeth so I should be prepared for the worst ;-)



Read the part "23.6.1 Why GNU su does not support the â€˜wheelâ€™ group": 

http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/su-invocation.html


----------

